# Banana facts that may surprise you.



## winger

I got this off of real age.

Banana facts that may surprise you.

After Reading THIS, you'll NEVER look at a banana in the same way again!!

*Bananas:* Containing three natural sugars - sucrose, fructose and glucose combined with fiber, a banana gives an instant, sustained and substantial boost of energy. Research has proven that just two bananas provide enough energy for a strenuous 90-minute workout. No wonder the banana is the number one fruit with the world's leading athletes.

But energy isn't the only way a banana can help us keep fit. It can also help overcome or prevent a substantial number of illnesses and conditions, making it a must to add to our daily diet.

*Depression:* According to a recent survey undertaken by *MIND* amongst people suffering from depression, many felt much better after eating a banana.This is ! because bananas contain tryptophan, a type of protein that the body converts into serotonin, known to make you relax, improve your mood and generally make you feel happier.

*PMS:* Forget the pills - eat a banana. The vitamin B6 it contains regulates blood glucose levels, which can affect your mood.

*Anemia:* High in iron, bananas can stimulate the production of hemoglobin in the blood and so helps in cases of anemia.

*Blood Pressure:* This unique tropical fruit is extremely high in potassium yet low in salt, making it the perfect to beat blood pressure. So much so, the US Food and Drug Administration has just allowed the banana industry to make official claims for the fruit's ability to reduce the risk of blood pressure and stroke.

*Brain Power:* 200 students at a Twickenham (Middlesex) school were helped through their exams this year by eating bananas at breakfast, break, and lunch in a bid to boost their brain power. Research has shown that the potassium-packed fruit can assist learning by making pupils more alert..

*Constipation:* High in fiber, including bananas in the diet can help restore normal bowel action, helping to overcome the problem without resorting to laxatives.

*Hangovers:* One of the quickest ways of curing a hangover is to make a banana milkshake, sweetened with honey. The banana calms the stomach and, with the help of the honey, builds up depleted blood sugar levels, while the milk soothes and re-hydrates your system.

*Heartburn:* Bananas have a natural antacid effect in the body, so if you suffer from heartburn, try eating a banana for soothing relief.

*Morning Sickness!:* Snacking on bananas between meals helps to keep blood sugar levels up and avoid morning sickness.

*Mosquito bites:* Before reaching for the insect bite cream, try rubbing the affected area with the inside of a banana skin. Many people find it amazingly successful at reducing swelling and irritation.

*Nerves:* Bananas are high in B vitamins that help calm the nervous system.

*Overweight and at work?* Studies at the Institute of Psychology in Austria found pressure at work leads to gorging on comfort food like chocolate and crisps. Looking at 5,000 hospital patients, researchers found the most obese were more likely to be in high-pressure jobs. The report concluded that, to avoid panic-induced food cravings, we need to control our blood sugar levels by snacking on high carbohydrate foods every two hours to keep levels steady.

*Ulcers:* The banana is u! sed as the dietary food against intestinal disorders because of its soft texture and smoothness. It is the only raw fruit that can be eaten without distress in over-chronicler cases. It also neutralizes over-acidity and reduces irritation by coating the lining of the stomach.

*Temperature control:* Many other cultures see bananas as a "cooling" fruit that can lower both the physical and emotional temperature of expectant mothers. In Thailand, for example, pregnant women eat bananas to ensure their baby is born with a cool! temperature.

*Seasonal Affective Disorder (SAD):* Bananas can help SAD sufferers because they contain the natural mood enhancer, tryptophan.

*Smoking:* Bananas can also help people trying to give up smoking The B6, B12 they contain, as well as the potassium and magnesium found in them, help the body recover from the effects of nicotine withdrawal.

*Stress:* Potassium is a vital mineral, which helps normalize the heartbeat, sends oxygen to the brain and regulates your body's water balance. When we are stressed, our metabolic rate rises, thereby reducing our potassium levels. These can be rebalanced with the help of a high-potassium banana snack.

*Strokes:* According to research in "The New England Journal of Medicine,"eating bananas as part of a regular diet can cut the risk of having a stroke much as 40%!

*Warts:* Those keen on natural alternatives swear that if you want to kill off a wart, take a piece of banana skin and place it on the wart, with the yellow side out. Carefully hold the skin in place with a plaster or surgical tape!

So, a banana really is a natural remedy for many ills. When you compare it to an apple, it has four times the prote! in, twice the carbohydrate, three times the phosphorus, five times the vitamin A and iron, and twice the other vitamins and minerals. It is also rich in potassium and is one of the best value foods around. So maybe its time to change that well-known phrase so that we say, "A banana a day keeps the doctor away!"


----------



## hackskii

And to think I have a banana tree in my back yard that I wont touch

It bears fruit all the time but it tastes like ****.


----------



## fits

Interesting stuff! I think there are some BB on here that never touch them! After reading allot and seeing phases this industry, and the health and fitness industry in general go through, I wont stay away from any food! Everything in moderation is the best thing my Nan ever tought me!


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

Hey what about "the banana is not a fruit it is a flower"

Interesting read


----------



## Harry1436114491

Excellent read Winger, don't forget it can also come in handy for the missus when suffering Deca ****.


----------



## OnePack

Very interesting. Thanks once again Winger.

I was expecting something bad by the sound of the thread.

Just reading it makes you feel more relaxed!


----------



## winger

Harry said:


> Excellent read Winger, don't forget it can also come in handy for the missus when suffering Deca ****.


Lol, that is so funny Harry 



MatracaBergFan said:


> Very interesting. Thanks once again Winger.
> 
> I was expecting something bad by the sound of the thread.
> 
> Just reading it makes you feel more relaxed!


The only problem with bananas are they do spike insulin. So eat them in the morning if you are a fat guy like me. Or eat them 30 to 1 hour before a workout.


----------



## hackskii

fits said:


> Interesting stuff! I think there are some BB on here that never touch them! After reading allot and seeing phases this industry, and the health and fitness industry in general go through, I wont stay away from any food! Everything in moderation is the best thing my Nan ever tought me!


Good!

I cant eat banana's they upset my stomach.

Too rich for some reason. I hear they get gassed for bugs (imported) and this is why.

Couldnt tell you. But They smell better than the taste


----------



## Killerkeane

wow, good read hacks, very informative

Never keep bananas in your fruit bowl, they release a chemical (not sure what it is) that makes it go bad and all the other fruit bad.


----------



## winger

If you must eat bananas eat the less ripe ones. Or eat only half of one.

I heard that killer!


----------



## AussieMarc

I love bananas. How can you not? Yep Killer that's why you never pack your banana in your lunch box with your other food.

Bananas rock! How can you not want them?


----------



## hackskii

Killerkeane said:


> Never keep bananas in your fruit bowl, they release a chemical (not sure what it is) that makes it go bad and all the other fruit bad.


This is good information, didnt know that killer

Thanks


----------

